# Rooms To Go and Price negotiating!



## Doubleover

I plan on buying a bed room suite from Rooms To Go and was curious if you negotiate price with them as you would with other furniture stores like Gallery?


----------



## ccfishin

When I have gone in there they have said their policy is no negotiating. When I asked why they said they put their lowest price on the tag and sell it at that.


----------



## wish2fish

I heard the same story at Ashley and was about to walk out when the sales manager said he would do 15% off so, I think anywhere should negotiate.

I still walked out though.

I always tell them I am shopping around and would appreciate the best offer they can make so I don't have to shop around. I add that I will be buying today and where I buy depends on an honest deal and only they know what they can or cannot do, so let's cut to the chase. Try talking to a sales manager and not a floor salesman.


----------



## Won Hunglo

Ask if there is a discount for your occupation. Tell them a competitor has a cheaper price. Does not matter if you are the port-a-can sucker, their will be a discount as you walk out the door.

BTW - Most of their stuff is really low quality, just a step above Ikea.


----------



## mastercylinder60

anybody will negotiate if they want to sell something bad enough. nobody sells stuff at cost, so there's always room for at least _some_ negotiating.


----------



## w_r_ranch

I have to agree with mc on this. I ALWAYS ask "What can you do for me?" It doesn't matter if it furniture, shirts, boots, vehicles or antiques. Furniture, like jewelery, has a tremendous markup (up to 300%).

You can usually get them to come down another 10 to 15% on anything over $500 just by asking. Heck, I've even succeeded at this at Sam's Club on numerous occasions. Works at Spec's too.

Remember, you have money & they want it. If they don't deal, the guy down the street will and they know it. No business will be around long if they allow 'customers' to buy elsewhere.


----------



## fwoodwader

Money talks.

You'll never know unless you ask, that is all I have say.


----------



## Texas Jeweler

Have a cash in hand offer. If it is realsitic, I doubt that they may say no.

Talk that talk and walk that walk.


----------



## FISHNNUTT

w_r_ranch said:


> I have to agree with mc on this.


----------



## mastercylinder60

sooner or later, everyone does. :wink:


----------



## C.Hern5972

everything for sale is negotiable!!!!!!!!!! showed my son how to negotiate tires at discount yesterday...


----------



## w_r_ranch

mastercylinder said:


> sooner or later, everyone does. :wink:


Yeah, even a blind hog eventually wanders into a cornfield...


----------



## Bull Fish

I bought my new bedroom from the a little over a month ago. I like the furniture and matress that I got but not the service. PreDivorce (Reason for new furniture) I had purchased most everything from Matress Mac and the service was great, Firm on price but he delivered within 30 minutes of when he said he would be there even if you bought it at 10pm they would bring it that night if you wanted. Rooms to go is up to 2 weeks out on delivering from Katy! They damaged my long dresser and it took another 3 weeks to get another one out, and they had it in stock. In the future for myself I will deal with local small comanies, or Gallery/ Hilton. Both spend a lot of money to keep a good name with service for a single town operation. just my $.02


----------



## Troutman123

*I sold furniture*

part time several years back to make some extra cash and I can tell you we were a small company and our cost was exactly 50% of sale price


----------



## Smitty

*crown mark*

Based on my experience most of the entry level furniture places offer Crown Mark. Check out their catalog. http://www.crownmark.com/
No prices listed as pricing is up to the individual store. Just take a look at craigslist and you can find the same living room, bedroom sets, etc from a variety of stores all at very different prices. If the store does not have it in stock, they can pick it up the same day/next day from a central warehouse in Houston. I have taken a page from the catalog into stores and told them to give me their best price. Amazing the price discrepancies you will receive between stores.

As others mentioned always negotiate with furniture as it is grossly overpriced.


----------



## Kenner21

We found a livingroom set we really liked at rooms that blow and they wouldn't even give us a decent deal if we didn't buy all the pieces. We didn't need the recliner so they upped the price on everythig else, I had cash in hand and walked out. The first time my dog slobbered on the new couch I was glad I did. We ended up with a Ashley set we bought from a small store with a for the half the price and it's more comfortable. Make sure to check out some of the smaller stores they don't have near the overheard which will lead to less mark up and they can order the exact same furniture in a lot of cases.


----------



## DMC

I walked into one, told the sales leach that I wanted to look and would contact him when I needed information. He found me 4 times in 10 minutes. I told him I was fed up with his pestering, then I left. I didn't say it as nicely though.


----------

